# My girls' first cigar



## Swany

So my girl is always taking a puff while I enjoy a cigar and she never really liked them. She likes the smell of certain sticks (pre light). So anywho, I saw a thread on here how one BOTL's wife was starting to enjoy infused and how she was bombed by BOTLwife with a great selection of sticks. So my gal took me to a bday dinner last weekend in Austin, TX and we stopped at a B&M. She was smelling all my sticks I was picking out and telling me if she liked them or not. I opened up a cabinet of their infused cigars and pulled out an ACID Blondie. Tiny little thing it was and bought it for her. I was able to snap a pic of her ENJOYING her cigar. We had a blast.


----------



## WyldKnyght

It's always nice when our better halves can join in our passions. 

My wife too enjoys to share a stick with, the only one we found that she does enjoy was the Cohiba Siglo, of course, and we haven't found anything else that she truly likes, but doesn't stop her from taking a couple puffs of whatever I'm smoking at the time, except full ones.


----------



## dr.dirty

Very nice.... After the wifey has the baby I plan on getting her a few sticks


----------



## Swany

WyldKnyght said:


> the only one we found that she does enjoy was the Cohiba Siglo, of course, and we haven't found anything else that she truly likes


Of course, nothing but the best for our ladies, LOL:bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Swany said:


> Of course, nothing but the best for our ladies, LOL:bounce:


She has expensive taste and knows what she wants.... and makes sure I know everyday LOL

I lied she also likes the RyJ as well, but not as much as the Cohiba.

** for what she has to put up with I'd gladly buy her a box for her birthday.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Hmmm :eyebrows:


----------



## GeoffbCET

You pushed her! Granted, I would have done the exact same thing! Now I need to think of a way to get the new gf interested in my hobby


----------



## smelvis

Wow Beautiful Lady you have brother! she has that hey this is pretty good look in her eye, better get another cooler


----------



## primetime76

Good for you man! Something to enjoy together! Have fun! (just don't leave your huge sticks in her night stand while you are gone.....) ound:


----------



## dr.dirty

primetime76 said:


> Good for you man! Something to enjoy together! Have fun! (just don't leave your huge sticks in her night stand while you are gone.....) ound:


Would those count as infused? :banana:


----------



## GeoffbCET

That's just soooo.....................different hahaha. Sure would give you a surprise when you go and light that baby up!


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Good for you man! Something to enjoy together! Have fun! (just don't leave your huge sticks in her night stand while you are gone.....) ound:


You didn't say what I think you said... Did I?

ound: ound:


----------



## Swany

primetime76 said:


> Good for you man! Something to enjoy together! Have fun! (just don't leave your huge sticks in her night stand while you are gone.....) ound:


:faint:LMFAO, you get RG for that.:tongue1:


----------



## Swany

smelvis said:


> Wow Beautiful Lady you have brother! she has that hey this is pretty good look in her eye, better get another cooler


Ahh, the get another cooler and fill it up trick. Well, I will have to get her something, because if she puts one of those nasty infused sticks in any of my humi's or tuppedor or my cooler, well, I would probably just cry.


----------



## Swany

I have always been hesitant of even letting her try mine. I wouldn't want her to ruin ALL of my alone away from everyone and jsut relaxin time, but if she likes it than maybe she will stop bitchin about the money I spend on this hobby. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Irish Cannon

I got my GF an Oliva G Robusto the other night. She really liked it. The women I've had around me when smoking cigars seem to most enjoy medium bodied smokes. AF Hemingway, Oliva G, etc. - The one FB smoke that my GF does really like is the CAO La Traviata.


----------



## Swany

I had a my father 1922 last night and tried a few puffs. She liked the flavor but it was too strong for her.


----------



## raylol16

Man nice work! I wish I could get my gal into it a little bit. Wouldn't mind hanging out with her and having a nice smoke and drink.


----------



## jbgd825

Can't get my girl to smoke anything but her Marlboros. Gonna try to get to to at least give flavored cigars a shot when she gets back from Europe.


----------



## usrower321

Rob you are a lucky man!

My girlfriend can't stand that I smoke cigars. I make sure I never smoke before I see her or around her (I don't see her often anyways b/c of the distance). She never mentions it and never gives me grief about it. Only if I bring it up I get "the look." So I'll take that because she puts up with all the rest of my crap. I just need to convince her to try an infused stick or something someday.


----------



## joshbhs04

I really wish my wife could enjoy cigars with me. I have tried to get her into it but she simply loathes them. Ive even tried the acid approach which was another giant no-go. Guess im stuck for a life of constant bitching about cigars and the money they cost hahaha. Im glad you got yourself a good girl you can smoke with bro.


----------



## anonobomber

joshbhs04 said:


> I really wish my wife could enjoy cigars with me. I have tried to get her into it but she simply loathes them. Ive even tried the acid approach which was another giant no-go. Guess im stuck for a life of constant bitching about cigars and the money they cost hahaha. Im glad you got yourself a good girl you can smoke with bro.


Gee, that sure sounds familiar...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Swany said:


> So my girl is always taking a puff while I enjoy a cigar and she never really liked them. She likes the smell of certain sticks (pre light). So anywho, I saw a thread on here how one BOTL's wife was starting to enjoy infused and how she was bombed by BOTLwife with a great selection of sticks. So my gal took me to a bday dinner last weekend in Austin, TX and we stopped at a B&M. She was smelling all my sticks I was picking out and telling me if she liked them or not. I opened up a cabinet of their infused cigars and pulled out an ACID Blondie. Tiny little thing it was and bought it for her. I was able to snap a pic of her ENJOYING her cigar. We had a blast.


That's cool as hell, Rob! Just make sure she doesn't inhale. :mrgreen:

My gf likes to pick out my smokes as well. If we're at home, I'll select 3 or 4 from the humi and let her pick the one she wants me to fire up. She likes the CAO Flavours the best, particularly the Moontrance.


----------



## Halofan

And so it begins..

good excuse to by more cigars!


----------



## Beer Alchemist

My wife tells me I have to use my budget money for my growing collection; however, when she smokes one with me she somehow doesn't have to "buy" it from me...so on one hand I'm happy she will enjoy a good stick with me, on the other hand it's twice as expensive. So, be careful of the double edged sword but enjoy every last second of it, its great bonding time with your girl.


----------



## Sharpshooter

My lady is now a cigar smoker... I didn't get her into the acids, instead I selected a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Corona from my stash.

The little sticks we seem to want to give to the girls always seem to be harsh to my taste so I can imagine how it must seem to them. More tobacco means more mellow flavor was my thinking.

She actually loved it, commenting on the richness of the smoke. Now she understands the concept of wine and a cigar on the deck and even buys her own sometimes coming home with a treat for me too....


----------

